# Colnago C59 Handling



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi fellow C59 Owners. I have a question about your experience and the C59 downhill handling in a straight line. Today I went to Wachusetts Mountain in MA. On the very last downhill I poured it on and hit 42mph. At this point the front end started to shinny/twitch side to side really bad at which point I thought I was going down. I applied the brakes and it kept doing itvthen finally stopped after enough speed was scrubbed off. Has any one had this issue before with the frame or does it have nothing to due with the frame but maybe a wheel balance issue at that speed. That is the first time going that fast and experiencing this and I do not see myself hitting that speed again because the shaking was pretty scary. 

Mar


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Heyo. I've done that hill a few times during the old Fitchburg Longsjo events. In fact, I recall gaining spots while descending (on my CX-1) as others were experiencing the issue you described. Something about that descent brings about The Shimmies - but it's not inherent to your Colnago (or hopefully any) frame. If you google around you'll likely see anything from loose headsets and hubs to tire pressure to bike fit/weight distribution as culprits. A quick check to make sure everything is bolted together as it should be is in order, that your PSI is in a good range... and then perhaps trying the descent again and repositioning yourself. Rest assured the C59 was invented for roads like that, so don't give up and assume it's the frame.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the response WrigleyRoadie. That mile hill road really builds some speed for sure and the sewer cap on the way down doesn't help. I did hit that when the shimmies started and caused the death wobble(did a search). I have since gone down again and tried the fixes online, holding handle bars lightly, hold top tube with knee's and not run over the man cover. Much better this time no shimmies. I believe it was due to my in experience on how to position yourself descending. Like you said weight distribution. I am a rookie when it comes to descending and that is the biggest downhill I have ever gone down before. Safe riding!!


----------

